# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Lisboa (Λισαβόνα)

## .voyager

*Porto de Lisboa*
The Port of Lisbon is a large European Port with an Atlantic orientation whose geo-strategic centrality gives it a high statute within the logistics chain of international commerce and in the main cruise circuits.
The Port is national leader in the movement of vessels (in number and in GT) and occupies 1st place in the national ranking of the handling of containerised cargo and solid bulk agricultural foodstuffs. These two types of merchandise place the Port of Lisbon amongst the main Iberian ports.
As a result of the firm bet on the satisfaction of the needs and demands of its clients, based on the rendering of maximum quality service, the Port of Lisbon has, over the years, registered a remarkable growth in all of its businesses: the handling of cargo, cruise tourism, fluvial transport, recreational boating and a boost in culture and entertainment throughout the entire riverside area within its jurisdiction.

IMG_4382.JPG

*Lisbon, a destination for cruises* 
The port of Lisbon, located on the banks of the vast Tagus estuary has in its history a long tradition within the cruise market. Featuring a 15.5 metre deep channel and over 1 500 metres of berthing quay with depth between -8 and -10 m, Lisbon has been for long a harbour of refuge for many cruise ships. 
In fact, the port of Lisbon receives all types of cruise ships, from the smallest to the largest in the world, that bring some 250 thousand passengers per year. 
In addition to the great natural conditions, the ship that anchors in Lisbon has three passenger terminals located in the centre of the city, with the most modern safety equipment and a varied offer of services. 
The warm weather, the various tourist places, the good international air connections and the variety of hotels are some of the factors that make of Lisbon a privileged destination throughout the year. 
Featuring a magnificent geographic location, Lisbon is an important port of call for cruises between the Atlantic Coast and Europe, the western Mediterranean and the north of Europe, the Atlantic Isles and the north of Africa as well as for Trans Atlantic trips. 
In 2008, the Port of Lisbon achieved an all-time high number of cruise calls and passengers, establishing new national records. In 2008 Lisbon recorded 308 cruise calls, the greatest number ever at a national level. It also exceeded its record number of passengers verified in 2007, when more than 300 thousand people visited Lisbon aboard a cruise ship. 

IMG_4143.JPG

*Cargo*
Managed by the Authority of the Port of Lisbon and supported by a dynamic and experient community its mission is to render a multifunctional service oriented towards the client. 
As a multifunctional port, the port of Lisbon comprises various specialised terminals in the handling of all type of cargo, placing it in a privileged competitive position. 

IMG_4160.JPG
IMG_4305.JPG
IMG_4373.JPG

Πηγή κειμένων: portodeliboa.pt

----------


## .voyager

Ίσως ξαδερφάκι του FC3, το S. Juliao είναι ένα από τα ταχύπλοα που συνδέουν τη Λισαβόνα με τις απέναντι στον κόλπο συνοικίες (Seixal, Almada,Barreiro).

IMG_4140.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Λίγη γεύση ακόμη από porto de Lisboa

IMG_4609.JPG

IMG_4151.JPG

IMG_4381.JPG

IMG_4536.JPG

----------


## Tsikalos

Μπορεί κανείς να διασχίσει το ποτάμι του Τάγου με μικρά καραβάκια. Το έκανα-παρά τη μεγάλη αναμονή εχθές-το έχασα για λίγο και σας επισυνάπτω 2-3 φωτογραφίες. Η διαδρομή ήταν Porto-Da Bradao -Belem -10 λεπτά όλα κι όλα με 1.65¤

Το όνομα του πλοίου ήταν Lisbonesse, 360 άτομα, 29 οχήματα, 44 m μήκος αν θυμάμαι καλά και ισχύ γύρω στα 1250kW.
288.jpg 270.jpg 272.jpg 268.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

290.jpg 291.jpg 292.jpg

----------

